
Ideas are a Commodity - Entrepreneurship is about Execution - dherman76
http://www.darrenherman.com/2007/09/13/ideas-are-a-commodity/
======
pg
I wouldn't quite say ideas are a commodity. The reason they're worth less than
naive founders think is not so much that everyone else has them as that they
are only 5% finished.

